# Amp for LMS 15?



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a LMS 15 on the way for use in the car, however, it may end up in HT use down the line. I admit I dont know squat about HT amps, what should I be looking for to power the beast? Crown is my first guess.


----------

